

Hipmob Demo - Live chat in your iPad app - kunle
http://hipmob.tumblr.com/post/33251290809/hipmob-demo-video-live-chat-in-your-ipad-app

======
kunle
Ayo from Hipmob here - a few times as we've posted updates in the past, folks
have asked for a demo video. I resisted as I initially thought Hipmob would be
self explanatory, but that was my mistake. Hope this explains the product a
bit better - would love any feedback to ayo@hipmob.

